# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Lumijuna

## Jouni Seilonen

En malta olla hämmästelemättä Suomen Kiskoliikennekalenterissa 2008 maaliskuun kuvassa näkyvää lumijunaa.  Ennennäkemätöntä.  Minne mahtoivat viedä moisen kuorman?

Mieleen tulee muistikuva jostain ehkä 1970-luvulta: Kemin ratapihalla oli jollain sivuraiteella valkoinen puukorinen "aurausvaunu".  Lieneekö sellaista vielä jossain museoituna?
 :Smile:

----------

